# Liquor Bottles and a party



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

I am off to a Tequila tasting party that my friend puts on every year. It is a private gathering where everyone brings a bottle of tequila to taste. 

I am bringing the center bottle of Kah...













While picking up my bottle of Kah, I saw this brand with the coffin shaped bottle and a metal Mohican skull as a cork and it piqued my interest. Has anyone tried it before?

Agave Underground









My point of this post is not to brag about the pending hangover that awaits me but to propose a similar concept for a Halloween party. Everyone brings the scariest looking bottle of liquor as an entry fee. Has anyone done this? 

You could have a suggestion list for he noncreative like Skull vodka, Kraken or even a little Redrum. 










What are some of other suggestions?


----------



## dizhaunt (Feb 18, 2011)

those are great. Have you seen the Frozen Ghost vodka


----------



## warpaint (Sep 23, 2006)

No but I did pick up the crystal skull vodka. Post pics please


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

I have not but I will now need to hunt it down


----------



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

those are sooo awesome!!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

kah is soooo cool.I wish they sold it around here.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*I too picked up a crystal skull bottle and had it signed by Dan Aykroyd. That is me in the Lakers Jersey! LOL! 








*


----------



## justd (Aug 16, 2010)

these are too cool! LOVE the frozen ghost vodka bottle!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Frozen ghost vodka bottle is awesome!! I'm not much of a hard aclohol drinker...wine is my poison...but just seeing some of those bottles makes me want to convert


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

Here is another bottle in my bar. 









Anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## plglaserna04 (Jun 1, 2011)

Those Kah bottles and the Frozen Ghost are way too cool! Empty horror themed bottles can also make a great addition to decorations in horror themed parties!


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

Awesome bottles, couldn't resist so placed an order for all 3 Kah bottles to add to my collection, getting them today will post pics when i receive them.
Update: Received my bottles and they are amazing, however one of the bottles Kah Reposado (orange looking one) was leaking a little, not much. There is a crack in the inside and does not effect the overall beauty, i did have to take the liquor out, i did however call the company and made them aware, they told me to keep the bottle and they will reimburse me for that particular bottle. So i paid $105 for all 3 bottles inc. tax, shipping was free, so not bad a all  yes this are the big bottles, not the minatures.


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

I saw some absynthe recently in mini bottles that looked like old apothecary viles. VERY COOL! Kind of a cool idea for a party of close friends but bear in mind that it may alienate some of your more broke friends. I have seen the $55 price tag on those skull tequila bottles you purchased. OUCH!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

greaseballs80 said:


> Awesome bottles, couldn't resist so placed an order for all 3 Kah bottles to add to my collection, getting them today will post pics when i receive them.
> Update: Received my bottles and they are amazing, however one of the bottles Kah Reposado (orange looking one) was licking a little, not much. There is a crack in the inside and does not effect the overall beauty, i did have to take the liquor out, i did however call the company and made them aware, they told me to keep the bottle and they will reimburse me for that particular bottle. So i paid $105 for all 3 bottles inc. tax, shipping was free, so not bad a all  yes this are the big bottles, not the minatures.


I posted in other thread but was wondering where you got them.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm only a friend of Jack so can't help with the bottles but I like your idea.


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

I have had many scary nights involving myself and a bottle of Jack!


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Do not know where he got his but here is a site that sells them.
http://www.wineglobe.com/cvi-1068-so.html


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

here the link to where i got them from: http://www.labodegawine.com/r/produc...quila-reposado 
I had paid $156 total before being reimbursed for 1 bottle. Still cheaper then $250 from that other site.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Thank you.I am going to order some.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Here is one of my fav tequila.I bought it for the bnottle but what is inside taste good to.


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

I got mine at Hi-Time Wine Cellars in Costa Mesa, California. I love that place. Great selection of wine, liquor and beer plus they do mail order.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks for the link they have some awesome shaped bottles ...like guns and cannon.Thanks again.http://www.hitimewine.net/istar.asp?a=3&dept=01&class=08&subclass=02&sortby=&numperpage=30


----------



## Crazytrain83 (Oct 1, 2009)

Would love to get my hands on some Kah... but I'd prefer to do it in person. Anybody know where it's available in Minnesota or even western 'Sconny?


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

I believe they will be expanding nationwide due to a recent partnership with a larger distributor. Letter of intent paperwork was filed as of 6/13. hey also just won a case against Skull Vodka who was trying to prevent them from selling heir product in a skull package. Who knew? Akroyd owns your skull.


----------



## SonofJoker (Aug 26, 2010)

I was in the liquor store the other night and saw a bottle called the Kraken. Anyone try this stuff yet? Bottle looked pretty cool.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Kraken has a cool bottle, but that stuff is super strong. Not for the average person kind of drink.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Johan said:


> I believe they will be expanding nationwide due to a recent partnership with a larger distributor. Letter of intent paperwork was filed as of 6/13. hey also just won a case against Skull Vodka who was trying to prevent them from selling heir product in a skull package. Who knew? Akroyd owns your skull.


Interesting. I have to say however when I saw the first photo posted of Kah I thought it was Crystal Skull Vodka, and think I even posted that, and that either the company had branched off and now was offering a tequila version of it in the bottle or that someone had bought some CS Vodka and just used the bottle to decorate it with the painted skulls. Needless to say if I had been the judge on that case I would have ruled differently assuming that CS Vodka had applied for a design patent on the bottle before the Kah version came out. 


Those two products aside, I love all the photos of the various bottles out there that would look perfect on a halloween party table/bar. I guess with the high taxed cost of liquor each company needs to come up with something like a collector's designed bottle to help sell their product over the next guy's. Works out nicely for Halloween folk!


----------



## Marie Roget (May 2, 2010)

star_girl_mag said:


> I saw some absynthe recently in mini bottles that looked like old apothecary viles. VERY COOL! Kind of a cool idea for a party of close friends but bear in mind that it may alienate some of your more broke friends. I have seen the $55 price tag on those skull tequila bottles you purchased. OUCH!


Mr. Roget got some Koruna for his last b-day from an old Army buddy. Good thing it was a gift- stuff goes for $75+ a pop! Interesting gargoyle label- btw that's wormwood & herb sediment in the bottom of the bottle:

View attachment 16789


He's not much of a hard liquor drinker anymore, so there it sits in the cabinet next to the white/red wines (I happen to like these particular labels for Halloween display, plus- excellent wines!):

View attachment 16791
View attachment 16792


----------



## lanie077 (Sep 2, 2009)

Absinthe poison love the bottle but its 55% alcohol



View attachment 16839


----------



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

ter_ran said:


> *I too picked up a crystal skull bottle and had it signed by Dan Aykroyd. That is me in the Lakers Jersey! LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my giddy aunt!!! I'm jealous. I missed him when he came here. How is the taste on Crystal Head? I'm "dieing" to try some. HAHA!


----------



## RunawayOctober (Jul 3, 2011)

savagehaunter said:


> Kraken has a cool bottle, but that stuff is super strong. Not for the average person kind of drink.


It's not too bad with the right mixers. I personally prefer it with root beer. Sounds really odd, but it's very good. 

Blavod is another option. The bottle is kinda bland, but it is a true black vodka and makes a lot of spooky looking drinks.


----------



## Addicted2Boo (Jul 19, 2009)

Cost Plus always has some great wines that are Halloween themed. They have zombie zin, evil, 7 deadly zins, one that was day of the dead theme, a red that was trick and the white was treat. I always give one away as the prize for best costume.


----------

